# Trouble with pics



## hawkeye2an (Jan 21, 2011)

Has the photo posting changed in the last few months? When I click on links to post my photobucket stuff, nothing happens.


----------



## mikewint (Jan 21, 2011)

Speaking for me, I've had no problems. The only time I've run into a problem is when the pic is not a .jpeg


----------

